
What Will Happen When the Sex Robots Arrive? - startupflix
http://www.blackdragonblog.com/2018/04/12/what-will-happen-when-sex-robots/
======
LandR
I don't think sex robots are going to be as prevelant as the blogger thinks. I
couldn't even consider a sex-robot. That just seems gross and pathetic to me
and I'm like a 1 or 2 out of 10 on looks scale.

I think us ugly guys just adapt to being single most of the time and sex just
becomes something you don't ever really think about. I don't care how
realistic these robots are, I think they always be a niche product for a small
handful of weird guys.

~~~
tuesdayrain
It's easy to think of them as gross, pathetic, absurd if you consider their
current state. If the robots ever get to the point where they are
indistinguishable from humans, I imagine these things would become much more
acceptable. Maybe some day you'd be viewed as some kind of old-fashioned bigot
for not accepting such modern "relationships".

------
hn0
But who wants to be the loser that’s so unattractive and socially inept that
he can’t get an actual woman to be interested in him?

